# Hello From Fuzzy Wuzzy!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a couple of new pictures from today. Fuzzy has been most well cared for by his/her foster parents, King and Elvee!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Fuzzy is a cutie pie 
I love his little "hairdo"!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Fuzzy-Wuzzy is certainly getting the groceries  ! Very cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes .. that rather "chesty" shot tells all .. the foster parents are filling Fuzzy to the brim!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

He is soooo cute. And that crop! Wow!

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cuuuute! Looks like a couple of mine. I love their hairdos at this age.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, great hairdo. Like the crop too.
What a sweetie.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey terry how old would you say he is? That is around the same age as the bird that came from Flint. He is really cute. I wish they could stay that size as well. They are so cute. 


Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cutie pie!! I just LOVE this time of year.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Too cute!  ...and his bags are well packed.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, isn't this the same baby that had the ultra long fuzz? He is at my favorite age and cute as pie.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, that is the very, very fuzzy baby. I think s/he is about 3 weeks old right now.

Terry


----------

